# VAG Tuner Live - 16th July - anyone attending or fancy it?



## Truckerbyday1981 (Apr 12, 2017)

Hi guys and gals, is anyone attending VAG Tuner Live 16th July at Donnington Park? As I'm a newbie and don't really know anyone yet it be good to meet up with some of you to get to know you all. Hope to meet some of you soon.

Mark


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Truckerbyday1981 said:


> Hi guys and gals, is anyone attending VAG Tuner Live 16th July at Donnington Park? As I'm a newbie and don't really know anyone yet it be good to meet up with some of you to get to know you all. Hope to meet some of you soon.
> 
> Mark


Hi Mark,

I'll add it to the Events calendar soon, so the Forum will be there 8)


----------



## Truckerbyday1981 (Apr 12, 2017)

A3DFU said:


> Truckerbyday1981 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys and gals, is anyone attending VAG Tuner Live 16th July at Donnington Park? As I'm a newbie and don't really know anyone yet it be good to meet up with some of you to get to know you all. Hope to meet some of you soon.
> ...


Cheers, it will be the first event I have attended with my TT and not sure what to expect, but hoping to meet some fellow enthusiastic TT owners.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

You're welcome Mark 



Truckerbyday1981 said:


> hoping to meet some fellow enthusiastic TT owners.


That's what it's all about: showing off you gleaming car and meeting like minded enthusiasts 8)


----------



## Westy-TT180 (Mar 10, 2016)

I'm interested in coming on the Sunday, noticed mk1 forum in parking option, OK to join?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Westy-TT180 said:


> I'm interested in coming on the Sunday, noticed mk1 forum in parking option, OK to join?


OK, sorry I've not done anything  
I'll get onto it next week and post up


----------



## Westy-TT180 (Mar 10, 2016)

Great news, I've booked a ticket for the Sunday, chosen mk1 forum parking 8) so count me in please!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Westy-TT180 said:


> Great news, I've booked a ticket for the Sunday, chosen mk1 forum parking 8) so count me in please!


Perfect


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

It's now in Stickies for you to get tickets for the TTF stand 

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=1559417

I hope to see you there [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Westy-TT180 (Mar 10, 2016)

Is the TT forum different to the Audi TT Mk1 Forum...? :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Would have been going but taking my 14 year old son for his Lamborghini driving experience


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Westy-TT180 said:


> Is the TT forum different to the Audi TT Mk1 Forum...? :roll:


It is but we (this TT Forum here and Audi TT Mk 1 Forum) will be on neighbouring plots as agreed by Deena and myself as we believe we are better together 8) 
So you could park half your TT on the TTF plot and half of it on the MK1 plot 8)

Annyway, looking forward to catching up with you


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Would have been going but taking my 14 year old son for his Lamborghini driving experience


That's a big shame Andy - it would be good catching up again but I'm sure your son will enjoy his driving day out! How did he manage to get to the tender age of 14 without me noticing :roll:


----------



## Westy-TT180 (Mar 10, 2016)

A3DFU said:


> Westy-TT180 said:
> 
> 
> > Is the TT forum different to the Audi TT Mk1 Forum...? :roll:
> ...


 :lol:

Well, where ever there's a space for me I'll be happy! 

Look forward to catching up with you n others! [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Westy-TT180 said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Westy-TT180 said:
> ...


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------

